# FFL  transfer fees



## flipinstick (Jul 18, 2020)

anybody know who has the lowest transfer fees around walton county?


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 19, 2020)

it looks like there is only 3 in the county.


----------



## flipinstick (Jul 19, 2020)

thanks, ive called around to a few and everyone i call seems to be charging around $35.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 19, 2020)

that isn't bad IMO...our LGS charges $25 and another charges $35..I think the add $5 for each additional.  You are taking a bunch of their time away from other things they do.  Unless they are a non-profit they need your support.


----------



## flipinstick (Jul 19, 2020)

your probably right, just cheep and trying to save money.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 19, 2020)

Sorry...I am a small business advocate.

If you don't buy from him or pay his transfer fees you might not have a place to send weapons you purchased elsewhere to


----------



## flipinstick (Jul 19, 2020)

dont be sorry im a fan of small business also. i have a friend in texas that says he knows people that dont charge anything to do a transfer, guess thats the main reason i started asking.


----------



## delacroix (Jul 19, 2020)

We're fortunate that the hardware store in Jackson is only $10 and doesn't care how many guns at once for that price.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 19, 2020)

I am fortunate in that sense myself, buddy doesn't charge me either.  They are probably in the store buying on a regular basis too...it isn't a big thing.  $420 a year if you bought one every month...did you save $35 on the pistol you bought?  Doubt he would charge you for a purchase there.


----------



## rugerfan (Feb 5, 2021)

I am aware that this is an older thread, but Fieldstone Jewelry and Pawn is 20 bucks in Conyers,  if you have never done a transfer there, the first one is free, or at least it used to be.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 6, 2021)

That ain’t bad.  Mine charges $25 and that’s only because I’m a member.  $50 for non-members.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 6, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> that isn't bad IMO...our LGS charges $25 and another charges $35..I think the add $5 for each additional.  You are taking a bunch of their time away from other things they do.  Unless they are a non-profit they need your support.


Mine don't charge me hardly anything. It's like he said "every time you transfer a gun, you leave with $400or $500 worth of powder, primers, and bullets. Build a reputation with a good LGS and they will treat you right.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 6, 2021)

flipinstick said:


> dont be sorry im a fan of small business also. i have a friend in texas that says he knows people that dont charge anything to do a transfer, guess thats the main reason i started asking.


If you spend enough money with your local gun dealer they wont need to charge you anything on a transfer I am a never ending revenue stream


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 6, 2021)

If you transfer one thru your LGS, make sure you buy something else while you are there.  

Buy some ammo, if they have it. Targets. Safety glasses. Holster.  a set of scope rings...

Something to support them by buying his inventory.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

Support the small family businesses.  They're the ones you go to church with and your children are friends with.  Help your community.  People don't hesitate to spend $25 at McDonald's for death sandwiches  but will drive 40 miles to keep from helping out the small guy


----------



## chase870 (Feb 7, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Support the small family businesses.  They're the ones you go to church with and your children are friends with.  Help your community.  People don't hesitate to spend $25 at McDonald's for death sandwiches  but will drive 40 miles to keep from helping out the small guy


I spend my money with the small guy as often as I can. I also create opportunity for the young people who work for me, more or less set them up for success. Nothing better than watching my fellow Americans live the dream


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 7, 2021)

chase870 said:


> I spend my money with the small guy as often as I can. I also create opportunity for the young people who work for me, more or less set them up for success. Nothing better than watching my fellow Americans live the dream


Thats being a good American. It always comes back in spades. Buying anything from whatevermart is adding to the enemies coffers. 

Protect your own folks


----------



## rosewood (Feb 8, 2021)

Even at only $10 for a transfer, if the FFL holder is twiddling his thumbs, that is easy money for him.  Now if he is swamped with other purchases, then it might be cutting into his revenue.  But as others have said, support them whenever you can.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 8, 2021)

rosewood said:


> Even at only $10 for a transfer, if the FFL holder is twiddling his thumbs, that is easy money for him.  Now if he is swamped with other purchases, then it might be cutting into his revenue.  But as others have said, support them whenever you can.
> 
> Rosewood



what shop do you got to that isn't absolutely slammed right now...most of the transfers at our LGS are from people that seldom shop there from my understanding of what he tells me.  Seems like to me everytime I am there there are a steady flow of people...all day.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 8, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> what shop do you got to that isn't absolutely slammed right now...most of the transfers at our LGS are from people that seldom shop there from my understanding of what he tells me.  Seems like to me everytime I am there there are a steady flow of people...all day.


I was referring mostly to during normal times.

However, I have been in a few shops that are very low on stock, so their business isn't doing much now.


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 8, 2021)

My guy charges zero but he kindly requests a $20 donation into his wounded warrior donation jar. It’s a fair trade off.


----------



## striper slug (Mar 3, 2021)

Deatons  in Loganville will stick it to you on a transfer $50


----------



## Baroque Brass (Mar 4, 2021)

striper slug said:


> Deatons  in Loganville will stick it to you on a transfer $50


So will South Georgia Outdoors in Cairo. They didn’t have the gun I wanted so I ordered it and had it shipped to SGO. I was shocked when the transfer fee was $50. $25 I’d be okay with but $50 to fill out a form??


----------



## killerv (Mar 5, 2021)

Baroque Brass said:


> So will South Georgia Outdoors in Cairo. They didn’t have the gun I wanted so I ordered it and had it shipped to SGO. I was shocked when the transfer fee was $50. $25 I’d be okay with but $50 to fill out a form??



50 is crazy high


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 5, 2021)

Prices around me have creeped up, $25 to $30, now.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 6, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> Prices around me have creeped up, $25 to $30, now.


When you think about it, it kind of makes sense. If they can’t get the inventory to sell themselves, they need to make a profit somewhere to keep the lights on. If the LGSs go under we won’t have them to do transfers. I don’t like it either but we’re all in a strange time.


----------



## specialk (Mar 8, 2021)

bullgator said:


> When you think about it, it kind of makes sense. If they can’t get the inventory to sell themselves, they need to make a profit somewhere to keep the lights on. If the LGSs go under we won’t have them to do transfers. I don’t like it either but we’re all in a strange time.



i chuckle every time i see a guy belly aching about any transfer fee on a 1000.00 rifle......


----------



## rosewood (Mar 8, 2021)

bullgator said:


> When you think about it, it kind of makes sense. If they can’t get the inventory to sell themselves, they need to make a profit somewhere to keep the lights on. If the LGSs go under we won’t have them to do transfers. I don’t like it either but we’re all in a strange time.


I agree, but at $25-30, maybe not so bad, but at $50, that sounds to me like they don't want your business.  That makes the deal you thought you got online, not such a good deal.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Mar 8, 2021)

specialk said:


> i chuckle every time i see a guy belly aching about any transfer fee on a 1000.00 rifle......


This is a good point, if you are spending that much, a little more for the transfer isn't that big of a deal as it would be for a $300 gun.

Rosewood


----------



## Clemson (Mar 8, 2021)

I have been watching this thread with some interest for the duration.  I think you all should hear from a dealer's perspective the other side of the story.

I am a gunsmith.  I have a Federal Firearms License, and I am authorized by that FFL to sell guns.  I choose not to do transfers.  Here is why.  

1.  It takes about an hour to do a transfer from start to finish (and that includes the bookwork on my end -- not just the 4473 that you fill out in the store).  My hourly rate has to cover my expenses:  Rent, insurance, license fees, shop supplies, internet access, utilities, advertising, accounting, etc.  At my shop I have to get around $25 per hour just to cover those expenses.  Anything over that can be called earnings.  If I had a $6.50 per hour counter man whom I could trust to do transfers, I might be able to get by with $25-35 per transfer, but I am a one man operation, as are many local gunsmiths.

2.  What do you think happens to those 4473 forms that you fill out?  They must be maintained on file at the place of purchase for 20 (Yes, that is TWENTY) years.

3.  I am subject to ATF audits to assure that I am in compliance with Federal law on all the sales that I make.  An ATF audit is a day (at a minimum) shot in the ***.

4.  While concealed weapon permit holders can be processed without making a separate call to the FBI NICS system, about half the folks who want to buy a gun are not permit holders.  Delays, refusals, etc., mean that I may not get paid at all for my work.  People lie on applications.  "Well, ****, that was 30 years ago, and my record was supposed to be expunged!"

5.  My posted labor rate is $100 per hour, covering man and machine time.  When I am tied up doing transfers, I am not making that hourly rate.  (By the way, your local LGS isn't making any money when you go by to chew the fat with him either!)

Given all the above, I have to charge around $100 per transfer just to keep from losing money, and that is before the storage issue for records.  If it bothers you to pay $35 to get a transfer made, you have your head up somewhere that it doesn't smell too good!

Bill Jacobs
Bolt&Barrel Gunsmithing, LLC
Greenwood, SC


----------



## specialk (Mar 8, 2021)

Clemson said:


> I have been watching this thread with some interest for the duration.  I think you all should hear from a dealer's perspective the other side of the story.
> 
> I am a gunsmith.  I have a Federal Firearms License, and I am authorized by that FFL to sell guns.  I choose not to do transfers.  Here is why.
> 
> ...




i could only ''like'' this post once, but if i could i would like it 100 times.....


----------



## bullgator (Mar 8, 2021)

Clemson said:


> I have been watching this thread with some interest for the duration.  I think you all should hear from a dealer's perspective the other side of the story.
> 
> I am a gunsmith.  I have a Federal Firearms License, and I am authorized by that FFL to sell guns.  I choose not to do transfers.  Here is why.
> 
> ...


I’m going to disagree on some points. First, not all LGSs are offering $100/hr gunsmith services. Many are just retail goods sales. I doubt they sell the $300 guns with a $100 mark up which takes the same process as a transferred firearm. There are, in normal times, many small two man gun shops that may go hours without making $100 in sales. They make what they can when they can and doing transfers helps with income without having to stock the items. Like I said earlier, in these strange times where inventory is hard to come by, a little increase may be understandable from dealers


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 8, 2021)

rosewood said:


> Even at only $10 for a transfer, if the FFL holder is twiddling his thumbs, that is easy money for him.  Now if he is swamped with other purchases, then it might be cutting into his revenue.  But as others have said, support them whenever you can.
> 
> Rosewood


Wrong!  Lots involved other than thumb thiddling.  What do you think happens to those 4473 forms that you fill out?  Cost the dealer/LGS to have someone compile and complete the records.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 9, 2021)

I remember back when I was in college and I worked in a car stereo installation place.  I got paid whether my employer had any business or not.  Whether I was installing a cell phone car mount or installing a stereo head unit, he paid me the same but he made different amounts on what was being done.  I remember many times I was twiddling my thumbs, sweeping or otherwise killing time.  He would have loved for me to have paper work to file for him that was at least bringing in some cash.  The employees at those stores get paid hourly.  Any work is better than none in the down times if the owner is getting paid for it.  I couldn't tell you how many times I have been in a gun store/pawn shop and seen employees standing around.  Those are the down times they can be filing that paper work.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Mar 9, 2021)

This reminds of a buddy of mine that bought a small apartment building.  Had like 6 units and he lived in one.  He was wanting like $700 a month for rent, but he had a few vacant units.  I told him, why don't you lower the price.  He said "I can't rent for that, I am losing money".  I am like well, you aren't making any money if no one is paying rent.  So, he would rather let his units sit empty with no income than lower his price and get some income.  That is losing money to me. 

Rosewood


----------



## killerv (Mar 9, 2021)

rosewood said:


> This reminds of a buddy of mine that bought a small apartment building.  Had like 6 units and he lived in one.  He was wanting like $700 a month for rent, but he had a few vacant units.  I told him, why don't you lower the price.  He said "I can't rent for that, I am losing money".  I am like well, you aren't making any money if no one is paying rent.  So, he would rather let his units sit empty with no income than lower his price and get some income.  That is losing money to me.
> 
> Rosewood




I don't know....less tenants to deal with or mess your stuff up isn't a bad thing. You make the rent too low, you arent exactly bringing in the best of crowd either....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 9, 2021)

rosewood said:


> This reminds of a buddy of mine that bought a small apartment building.  Had like 6 units and he lived in one.  He was wanting like $700 a month for rent, but he had a few vacant units.  I told him, why don't you lower the price.  He said "I can't rent for that, I am losing money".  I am like well, you aren't making any money if no one is paying rent.  So, he would rather let his units sit empty with no income than lower his price and get some income.  That is losing money to me.
> 
> Rosewood



what if his unit gets damaged?  he is losing money

The cost is the cost.  If he rented the units for $200, and it cost him $600 a month, he is still losing money.  And when the people paying $700 find out, guess whut...  they are gonna want a decrease in their rent.  So now all his units are losing money.

This is the classical race to the bottom, and the business owner never comes out in those situations.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 9, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> what if his unit gets damaged?  he is losing money
> 
> The cost is the cost.  If he rented the units for $200, and it cost him $600 a month, he is still losing money.  And when the people paying $700 find out, guess whut...  they are gonna want a decrease in their rent.  So now all his units are losing money.
> 
> This is the classical race to the bottom, and the business owner never comes out in those situations.


I would have never suggested $200 a month, that would be plain stupid.  But he wouldn't even lower it to $600 a month to get more tenants.

A sitting unit cost money just like a gun store cost money to just sit there.  The point is, making a little for a FFL transfer is better than making nothing when you are doing nothing.

Rosewood


----------



## Clemson (Mar 9, 2021)

So, what would you consider to be a reasonable break-even point for assembling and filing a 4473, keeping it in safe storage for 20 years, attending a BATFE seminar once every three years, renewing a license every three years, taking the time to change a password on a government website every 90 days, procuring 4473 forms every time they change (frequently), occasionally going through the approval process and having the request denied, thus eliminating any payment at all?


----------



## rosewood (Mar 9, 2021)

No idea, but it is part of doing business.  You make more money on some things, and less on others.  You cannot make the same amount or percentage on everything you do.


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 9, 2021)

Clemson said:


> So, what would you consider to be a reasonable break-even point for assembling and filing a 4473, keeping it in safe storage for 20 years, attending a BATFE seminar once every three years, renewing a license every three years, taking the time to change a password on a government website every 90 days, procuring 4473 forms every time they change (frequently), occasionally going through the approval process and having the request denied, thus eliminating any payment at all?



An FFL has to do all of those things even if the business does not do transfers, correct?

$20 to $25 seems fair.  There is no cost of inventory to the FFL on guns transferred in.

I bought a unique lower receiver on line and had it shipped to a local FFL / retail store. I paid $25 for the transfer, I bought a buffer tube, spring, buffer and a buttstock from the FFL that handled my transfer. In addition, there was a used Charter Arms 22 mag that had been sitting in the display case a few weeks, I asked for the best price, the FFL gave me a number, I said I will take it.

*The lower receiver brought me in the door.*

I make it a practice to ask my LGS the cost of a new gun before I buy on line.  But used guns, I buy whatever I see that strikes my fancy and have it shipped to the FFL.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 10, 2021)

I don't understand why so many people don't feel like you should pay for a service someone provided for you.  When you pump gas you pay for it...when you buy groceries you pay for it...when you pay the electric bill you pay for the service.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 10, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> I don't understand why so many people don't feel like you should pay for a service someone provided for you.  When you pump gas you pay for it...when you buy groceries you pay for it...when you pay the electric bill you pay for the service.


Who said they didn't want to pay?  The discussion was about the high cost of some FFLs.  I don't mind paying reasonable fees.  But I am not about to pay someone $50-100 for a transfer when there are folks that will do the same thing for $10-25.  That would be just plain poor money management.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator (Mar 10, 2021)

What’s a reasonable fee? Asking the customer isn’t the answer, but the free market has already answered that question. It seems most are charging somewhere in the $20-35 range. That  seems to be acceptable to most buyers as well. Dealers may use different criteria for setting those fees. Some may want the traffic and periphery sales a transfer creates and therefore don’t need to make much from it. Others may need the cash flow, however minor it may be. Others may view it as a service to keep customers happy and not lose them to other shops. Still others may not feel the need to do transfers at all. In all the above cases there are no wrong answers. The market decides on both sides, sellers and buyers.
As I already said, a little bump up at this time might need to be viewed as acceptable.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> It seems most are charging somewhere in the $20-35 range. That  seems to be acceptable to most buyers as well.



and what you may be able to draw from that is the ones that are charging $20-25 don't mind doing it and the ones charging $50 might not want to be bothered with sale of shipped in guns...and price it that way.  I am certain they know others do it for $20-25.


----------



## killerv (Mar 10, 2021)

Heck, my lgs doesn't put it in the system until you get there. I've even called out the serial to them (they double checked me of course). Takes them all of about a couple of minutes. Easy money.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 10, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> and what you may be able to draw from that is the ones that are charging $20-25 don't mind doing it and the ones charging $50 might not want to be bothered with sale of shipped in guns...and price it that way.  I am certain they know others do it for $20-25.


Exactly


----------



## specialk (Mar 10, 2021)

killerv said:


> Heck, my lgs doesn't put it in the system until you get there. I've even called out the serial to them (they double checked me of course). Takes them all of about a couple of minutes. Easy money.




then they're one who should not charge much of a fee since the service is not as  good.....btw, a licensed dealer has until the close of business to enter a gun they receive in their bound book and also remove any gun from the bound book that has left the store that day.


----------



## killerv (Mar 10, 2021)

specialk said:


> then they're one who should not charge much of a fee since the service is not as  good.....btw, a licensed dealer has until the close of business to enter a gun they receive in their bound book and also remove any gun from the bound book that has left the store that day.



A transfer is a transfer, ffl have different rules for different stores?

Cant speak for you store, but about all the stores I've ever been in, forms are getting done the next morning. And no one is logging in guns when the ups pulls up right before closing.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 10, 2021)

right...people seem hyper focused on the 15 minutes they were there filling out the form.

They don't take into consideration logging in-logging out and paying an employee if they are not doing it themselves.  Heavens forbid if it came from or is going to CA and that additional paperwork

the time they are on the phone or if you have a permit...probably charge the same...so that washes...what about the time they are on hold 30 minutes.  Yes, they can do it electronically if it is up and running...probably still charge the same

Filing it away in the cabinet
When the cabinet is full moving it to a storage box
When the storage boxes fill up moving it to a warehouse or some other form of storage they likely have to pay for.

Don't forget the periodic inspections
Don't forget the fees they have to pay for the FFL 

it's just all about the 15 minutes


----------



## nmurph (Mar 10, 2021)

This is from another forum...posted a few minutes ago-

I live in Washington state, Lakewood,WA and am having a heck of a time with finding a FFL that will do a person to person transfer for a rifle, and is reasonable. See I need to have a Rifle shipped from South carolina and did find a FFL but they Want $85 to do the transfer. I keep getting excuses that if it was sent from someone like gunbroker it isn't a problem, but even with it being sent from another FFL they don't want to do it. If there is anyone who can help me I'd be so appreciative.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 10, 2021)

psst...many different FFLs sell on Gunbroker...it's the same


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 10, 2021)

Davids gun room $40
Silver dollar pawn $15 
15 minutes and out the door if that long. The bullets were too expensive.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 11, 2021)

nmurph said:


> This is from another forum...posted a few minutes ago-
> 
> I live in Washington state, Lakewood,WA and am having a heck of a time with finding a FFL that will do a person to person transfer for a rifle, and is reasonable. See I need to have a Rifle shipped from South carolina and did find a FFL but they Want $85 to do the transfer. I keep getting excuses that if it was sent from someone like gunbroker it isn't a problem, but even with it being sent from another FFL they don't want to do it. If there is anyone who can help me I'd be so appreciative.




What do you expect when you live in a Communist run state?  No one wants to touch it.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 11, 2021)

I found this in a search under Washington State FFL Transfer:

*Transfer fees*, $50 for the first *firearm*, $40 for each additional. Without a *transfer* form application, the *transfer fee* is $75 per item. ANY semi-automatic rifle requires proof of training for i-1639 compliance.

maybe there is more to it than we deal with.  In FL don't you have to wait for approval even if you have a CWP?


----------



## bullgator (Mar 11, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> I found this in a search under Washington State FFL Transfer:
> 
> *Transfer fees*, $50 for the first *firearm*, $40 for each additional. Without a *transfer* form application, the *transfer fee* is $75 per item. ANY semi-automatic rifle requires proof of training for i-1639 compliance.
> 
> maybe there is more to it than we deal with.  In FL don't you have to wait for approval even if you have a CWP?


Jester, can you explain that last line about Florida. I’m not sure I understand.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 11, 2021)

I have seen some places that still wanted to do the background check with a permit, but the person there didn't know the laws.  

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 11, 2021)

It is my understanding that there is still a short wait when purchasing from some folks I have spoken with. Maybe one of the FL residents could speak about it. I was told it must be nice to present your CWP and walk right out.


----------



## killerv (Mar 11, 2021)

rosewood said:


> I have seen some places that still wanted to do the background check with a permit, but the person there didn't know the laws.
> 
> Rosewood


 

Walmart did this to me once, even with a permit, but the 1187 20ga compact I was buying was $124.99...so it was worth the hassle and hour long process.


----------



## Evergreen (Mar 11, 2021)

I like my local guys so much, granted they've given me 1-5 boxes of ammo (more boxes prior to plandemic), or shoot even a nice max5 vest once, few other things, that if it's something want I just get them to order it for me, it might be a little more than the ffl but I usually leave with something of quality for free, so for me it's a trade off, say it's 1000.00 gun, 1035.00 with ffl, but they order it and I pay 1100.00 but I leave with a few boxes of ammo or a new hunting jacket or turkey chair or whatever it's about the same and I appreciate it


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 11, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> It is my understanding that there is still a short wait when purchasing from some folks I have spoken with. Maybe one of the FL residents hold speak about it. I was told it must be nice to present your CWP and walk right out.



Yes, after the Parkland school shooting the state changed the law so even a CWP holder still goes through a background check when purchasing a firearm, but the 3 or 5 day wait is waived.  

If the buyer has no CWP, then there is a state mandated 3 day wait, counties may opt to add 2 days for a total of 5.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 11, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> Yes, after the Parkland school shooting the state changed the law so even a CWP holder still goes through a background check when purchasing a firearm, but the 3 or 5 day wait is waived.
> 
> If the buyer has no CWP, then there is a state mandated 3 day wait, counties may opt to add 2 days for a total of 5.



yep...that shows you we kinda have it made a little bit here in GA compared to other places...like the Washington State regs...we don't have it so bad really


----------



## bullgator (Mar 11, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> It is my understanding that there is still a short wait when purchasing from some folks I have spoken with. Maybe one of the FL residents hold speak about it. I was told it must be nice to present your CWP and walk right out.


Oh, ok. I’m a Florida resident and with my Concealed Carry Permit and unique last name my approval takes about 2-5 minutes. I’m usually approved before I can finish paperwork. However, one evening our state system was slow and an hour later I left without my transfer (store closed). Next morning I walk in and out in less than a minute. 
I thought you were saying we could leave with the weapon without waiting on the approval.


----------

